# testdrive unlimited 2 sound bug  /  Deinstallieren????



## blub und weg (6. März 2011)

hallo ich habe tdu2 heute gespielt, und wollte es im lautstärke mixer von windows lauter stellen. als ich wieder ins spiel ging, waren keine stimmen von hany telefonaten, herrausforderungen, tipps, usw. zu hören   alles andere wie z.b. motor und umgebungsgeräusche sind aber noch vorhanden.

nun ist meine frage ob es dafür eine lösung gibt.

ich habe drüber nachgedacht, dass spiel neu zu installieren. da ist nur die frage, ob mein spielfortschritt gespeichert ist/bleibt.

ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## david430 (6. März 2011)

du könntest auch mal versuchen, einfach drüber zu installieren über die bereits benutzen tdu daten. wenn du dir unsicher bist, dann sicher einfach die savegames irgendwo,...


----------



## Royma_kaay (7. März 2011)

Also ich finde den Sound als überhaupt als Bug. Für mich war der Vorgängersound um einiges besser bzw. "voller"


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2011)

Finde ich auch.
Besonders mit dem Soundpack war er Göttlich!


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

die modding riege arbeitet, lasst ihr ein wenig zeit^^


----------

